

3 Ways to Get to Product-Market Fit (hint - customers will tell you) - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/make-the-customer-feel-like-a-rock-star-theyll-come-back/

======
kirillzubovsky
Greg, good points, thanks for sharing your Gist/Rim experience :)

